# SPI contract expiry



## jersey10 (18 June 2009)

A few questions i have about this

If you hold a Jun SPI contract what happens today when it expires?

Why is there such a big difference between the Jun and Sep contract?

When traders roll over there contracts does that simply mean selling the expiring month and buying the new month and vice versa if you want to be short.


----------



## GMS (18 June 2009)

If you hold the SFE SPI contract to expiry it is cash settled against the settlement price announced by the SFE.

You will receive/pay the cash difference on settlement.

The difference betweent the contract months is the cost of carry, a further three months out. Cost of carry includes interest charges, dividends etc.

Yes rolling over is selling one contract month against buying another contract month or vice versa. The SFE has a spread contract to execute both legs at once at a determined price, or it can be legged individually.


----------

